#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [閒聊] The Only Thing I know

## Alexander

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_XqHvrp1MRM&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_XqHvrp1MRM&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>.

給一些過度成迷的玩家.

----------


## Kasar

轉自K島的回應  同時也表達了我的想法


失敗的人總是找理由錯怪事物

遊戲本質並沒錯
錯的是你看錯了遊戲的本質

至少遊戲帶給我
走開懦弱 願意帶團/開團 再社會上我也願一進取機會
了解英文 翻譯藍帖 不是很精 但是我願意拿英文跟外國人溝通

看影片我只感受到一個失敗者 將過錯推給他人

----------


## Alexander

> 轉自K島的回應  同時也表達了我的想法
> 
> 
> 失敗的人總是找理由錯怪事物
> 
> 遊戲本質並沒錯
> 錯的是你看錯了遊戲的本質
> 
> 至少遊戲帶給我
> ...


本片作者想表達的僅僅是別花太多時間在遊戲上而已.

----------


## 橙色威士忌

> 本片作者想表達的僅僅是別花太多時間在遊戲上而已.


而已嗎…我不認為。
如果他能為了表達這句話  最出那麼偏激的影片
那還真的是浪費時間也浪費金錢(指他燒掉的那堆)
明明遊戲中不只是他想像的那麼渺小…
基於有很多可以吐槽的地方就不說了…
以上是我的想法

----------


## Alexander

> 而已嗎…我不認為。
> 如果他能為了表達這句話  最出那麼偏激的影片
> 那還真的是浪費時間也浪費金錢(指他燒掉的那堆)
> 明明遊戲中不只是他想像的那麼渺小…
> 基於有很多可以吐槽的地方就不說了…
> 以上是我的想法


他要把遊戲燒掉也不代表甚麼,每個人都有自己的自主權,時間的運用也是取決於個人,他認為是遊戲延誤的他的人生那他開心就好.

每個人都有自己的抉擇,當別人有意見時,仔細聆聽,檢討即使他的理念我個人認為是錯的我也不能抹殺掉他的發言權.

遊戲並不是全然是壞,完全取決於遊玩者的心態,舉個例子GTA我承認很愛玩那也是讓我英文變好的遊戲但現實中我懂得區分目標是否攻擊而不是拿到槍之後盲目射擊,他也說了他並不恨電玩或者是製作者.

----------


## 好喝的茶

遊戲本身並沒有錯誤，錯在不懂得運用它的使用者們。
實際上也不應該怪責一個遊戲太好玩，使人沈迷。

我是覺得，真正懂得使用遊戲的人，可以使遊戲不僅具娛樂價值那麼簡單。



影片作者的立場並不強硬，他主要目的僅是憶述他三十年來在遊戲世界的經歷和感想。
影片本身也不會有太大錯誤，至少你無法得知你的理解是否完全符合作者的想法。
同理，只看觀者如何使用它罷了。

----------


## 狼王白牙

這部影片是由一位僅在數個月前才停止玩遊戲的玩家想的，
並他在過去 30 年都只有遊戲這個世界 -> 居然懂得剪接及動畫跟配樂等知識... 不簡單

因此 *The Only Thing He know* 雖然無法讓遊戲尚未嚴重影響生活的獸同意
但他畢竟知道了時間交換的原則

但我認為如果一件事情持續做了 30 年沒有新的生活創意， 
他所提出的那些再有意義的事 - 閱讀，運動或交友 都會變成一種強烈的倦怠感

----------


## 布雷克

"我將以下當作一堂課並給願意聽的人"

不知道大家有沒有注意到這小段話?

他影片最後說的我覺得因該是最有道理的

"不論如何，我只知道一件事，我不會在發現我獨自一人坐在自己的電視面前

我想你也不會

無論你將來怎麼選擇，記住一件事，在人生這場遊戲裡

你只有一條命而已"

殘酷的事實是最難讓人接受的東西了

畢竟人是主觀的，他只能透過訴說自己的經歷，來讓真正需要的人能產生共鳴

有益處的地方就當作一個經驗學習吧，不好的地方留給鑽牛角尖的人評判就好了 


但是要改變生活方式真的挺難的@@

----------

